# UPDATE-back home with owners. Look-a-like



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I have Friends of Goldens on my FB and today saw a GR in Miami, Fl that looks just like my Bentley. All I can think is how this could be his brother. The shelter thinks he is 2 and my Bentley just turned 1 last month. It breaks my heart to see his face. I can't take in another dog with 4 in my house now and 2 cats but I just ache looking at the picture. I will have to follow him and make sure he's adopted. 
https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/790424334320362









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, he looks like my girl too. Sometimes I have to hide posts on my FB because I have enough animals and it breaks my heart too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy, hope he is claimed by his owners. 

Here's the info from Friends of Golden Retrievers-



> FOUND .. 2 year old neutered Golden boy, has a chip. Hoping his owners reclaim. If not reclaimed, he will be available for adoption/rescue 01/27.


If he isn't, the FL GR Rescues should be contacted. 

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Florida
Coastal Golden Retriever Rescue of Florida
Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue
Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Rescue in Naples
Golden Rescue South Florida
Golden Retrievals
Golden Retriever Emergency Assistance Team of Northeast Florida Inc. (G.R.E.A.T.)
Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid-Florida
Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida, Inc.
Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Joshua's House for Golden Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ksdenton*

KSDENTON

BE sure to email his information, Facebook Link, Picture, who to contact to the Golden Retriever Rescues in Florida!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Positive news, he was returned to his owner on the 24th. Yay!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news, thanks for posting an update. 

I'll update the thread title.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Ugh I would so take him! If I weren't so far away 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes we were checking back once his adoption date came up because we couldn't let him go unclaimed. I'm so glad he is back with his family


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

